# Underside of dogs nails?



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What does the underside of your dogs nails look like? 
Tobys are kind of weird looking to me and I've often wondered if it's normal. I know it's the kwik showing but are they supposed to look this way?? 
Before a cut:













After a cut:





















<-- this picture though, you can see it best because it shows the underside of his nails. But they're open and then come together. You can see it outlined by dirt.. lol. 

I've been cutting his nails weekly, but I'm afraid to cut passed the looped part because I can SEE his kwik there, so I can't really get his nails even shorter despite the fact that you can see a lot of white if you're just looking at them.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That isn't the quick. The quick is a bit of flesh with nerves and blood vessels. That is the inner part of the nail. Usually the outer part overgrows the inner if it does separate like this which makes the underside of the nail really rough and traps a lot of dirt. With the dremel I take the edges of the outer nail down and smooth the inner part down a bit which sure makes for a neater looking manicure. Perhaps you could get a file in there to smooth it off a bit? Sassy and Max's nail did/do this but Ginger's nails don't as much. I don't know why, perhaps just the size of the foot and nail? Doberdawn has great photos of how I grind down the bottom of the nail near the bottom of the page. http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html

If his nails are clicking, or worse, you see his toes spread apart when he is standing you need to get them shorter. Nibbling around the edges of the nail gets them shorter without causing bleeding and if you are really diligent the quick can recede. http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, this is normal. The quick is the pink part. Everything not pink can be safely cut. 

My dogs nails are awful right now (Except Kylie and Thud's) because the dremel bit the dust, and I can't CLIP those specific dog's nails with clippers very reliably (they're not good with it). They got too long so now we're playing 'recede the quick' with them. Well, we're playing that with Bug and Frost and 3 of Jack's feet. He tore up the side of one of his toes yesterday. Until that goes that paw's just going to have monster nails. Obnoxious since I had *finally* gotten them where I want them.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So I can continue cutting passed the split in the underside? 
I seem to have been sorely misinformed by a groomer about how to do nails properly it seems... Now I feel like I've been offering shitty service to my clients for my course! 

Thanks all!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> So I can continue cutting passed the split in the underside?
> I seem to have been sorely misinformed by a groomer about how to do nails properly it seems... Now I feel like I've been offering shitty service to my clients for my course!
> 
> Thanks all!


Yep! Don't go past the pink you can see in the nails - the white ones - and you're gold. Dark nails the split might be a good guideline for absolute safety but that's about all I can think.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Yep! Don't go past the pink you can see in the nails - the white ones - and you're gold. Dark nails the split might be a good guideline for absolute safety but that's about all I can think.


Yes I knew the pink was the quick, in the underside of his nails it's all pink and that's what I was worried about. 
I was told with dark nails to look for a gray oval beginning to form in the center of the nail because that's the quick forming and therefore your sign to stop.
I was also told nails should be flush with the floor and cut at a 45 degree angle which - now that I've looked into it more - is obviously wrong..


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

All my dogs have black nails, so I can't say for clear nails what to look for on the underside. When cutting nails, I find it easier for the dog and me if the dog is laying on its side. From those videos, I also learned to trim the top and both sides of the nail to expose more of the quick. 

From your photos, it looks like the nails could use some small snips.

I use clippers and here are two videos that I found most helpful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cq5X8aV95E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=673eBl5nd2g


This is what a properly cut nail should look like on the underside (nail toward top of pic). The black jelly part for black nails is the quick.









This is what nails should look like when sitting. The nails are not touching the floor.









Notice nails are not touching floor with dog in a standing position and this is what you want.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> So I can continue cutting passed the split in the underside?
> I seem to have been sorely misinformed by a groomer about how to do nails properly it seems... Now I feel like I've been offering shitty service to my clients for my course!
> 
> Thanks all!


Yes you can cut past the split, cuppy looking part of the nail. Just make sure to stop if you see the vessel and take small snips and make sure to have styptic powder on hand to stop the bleeding in case you do get the quick.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Hector4 said:


> Yes you can cut past the split, cuppy looking part of the nail. Just make sure to stop if you see the vessel and take small snips and make sure to have styptic powder on hand to stop the bleeding in case you do get the quick.


 Always! thanks for the tips.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: I haven't cut Tobys nails down shorter because when I look at them the only white part is the front of the nail, the back of the nail shows a visible quick and I'm just uncomfortable cutting that since I know, pink = don't cut. That said, I was paying more attention today when Toby was walking around on the pavement outside and only 1 nail on his hind leg touches the ground, and about 3 on his front paws touch when he's standing on cement which is a huge improvement and tells me that yes - I am cutting his nails properly and the quick is definitely receding.  I'll continue doing things the way I am, since apparently I was doing it right all along!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a question ... I have three dogs with black nails, while I have never kwiked any of my dogs, I am unsure how close I can get on black nails without kwiking them. How does one tell how close to get on black nails?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have a question ... I have three dogs with black nails, while I have never kwiked any of my dogs, I am unsure how close I can get on black nails without kwiking them. How does one tell how close to get on black nails?


You keep going until you see a black jelly. It is a different black from the nail, you will know. I like to use the millers forge with red handles because it allows you to take very small snips.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hector4 said:


> You keep going until you see a black jelly. It is a different black from the nail, you will know. I like to use the millers forge with red handles because it allows you to take very small snips.


Black jelly? I don't understand?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Black jelly? I don't understand?


Well that's what they call it. Look at my post above with my dog's photos. You will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ive never heard it called jelly... its definitely not jellylike in any way lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hector4 said:


> Yes you can cut past the split, cuppy looking part of the nail. Just make sure to stop if you see the vessel and take small snips and make sure to have styptic powder on hand to stop the bleeding in case you do get the quick.


Your dogs nails look so awesome! I so need to invest in a dremmal


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Kayota said:


> ive never heard it called jelly... its definitely not jellylike in any way lol


Lol, me neither. But hey whatever helps to explain.

I can get Tobys nails on his rear paws way shorter than his front. The kwik receded faster on them for some reason.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Your dogs nails look so awesome! I so need to invest in a dremmal


Thank you, I just use the small red handled millers forge. My dogs would be afraid of the dremel and I just can't trust myself to use one as my dogs are wigglers.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kayota said:


> ive never heard it called jelly... its definitely not jellylike in any way lol


This video at 00:48 seconds explains it as that so I just call it that because it is like a soft tissue when you touch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=673eBl5nd2g


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have a question ... I have three dogs with black nails, while I have never kwiked any of my dogs, I am unsure how close I can get on black nails without kwiking them. How does one tell how close to get on black nails?


00:47 - 1:30 does a good job showing what to look for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWOkW8wLiSk


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

three of mine aren't good with their nails or getting their teeth brushed, but I make them suffer through it anyway, I know how to restrain them so they don't get hurt or hurt me.

I am all for OC and prefer it, but there are some things that OC only goes so far to improve. sometimes dogs just plain don't like something and their health and wellbeing outweighs the momentary discomfort of nail clipping or teeth brushing.


----------

